# Nautical Terms M-P



## malcolm.tonkiss

Discussion thread for Nautical Terms M-P. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## R58484956

Welcome Malcolm .T to SN enjoy the site and bon voyage.


----------



## STRAWBERRY

Monkey fist, monkey plate/face, Monkey Island, Manhelp, mess room, messdeck, mast, to name but a few........Andy


----------

